# Browsers that won't work?



## JamisBuck (Jan 21, 2002)

Okay, anyone know why Opera 5.x and the Mozilla (0.9.7) browsers won't work with the new messageboards?  I had to download and install Netscape 4.78 to get it to work (I run linux, so I can't use IE).

What happened when using Mozilla is the following:  I would type up my message and hit "submit" (or preview, both did the same thing).  The status bar would say "resolving enworld.org", and then "connected to enworld.org", and then "transmitting data from enworld.org".  And then the browser would just sit and do nothing, for hours on end if I let it (yah, I actually let it sit that long).

Anyone else run into this problem?  It's really frustrating...grrr....


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanee had this problem with Opera 5.x, but resolved it by downloading Opera 6.0.

Mozilla I have no idea about... I barely use it. Since it seems to be having on the Submit and Preview buttons, it most likely has something to do with Javascript or PHP. Or something I'm missing. You really need someone with more technical expertise then me to help you out here.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

Not something I know anything about, I'm afraid.  I know nothing about either browser. 

But upgrading seems to be working for other people.  Probably worth a shot.


----------



## Superman (Jan 21, 2002)

JamisBuck said:
			
		

> *Okay, anyone know why Opera 5.x and the Mozilla (0.9.7) browsers won't work with the new messageboards?  I had to download and install Netscape 4.78 to get it to work (I run linux, so I can't use IE).
> 
> What happened when using Mozilla is the following:  I would type up my message and hit "submit" (or preview, both did the same thing).  The status bar would say "resolving enworld.org", and then "connected to enworld.org", and then "transmitting data from enworld.org".  And then the browser would just sit and do nothing, for hours on end if I let it (yah, I actually let it sit that long).
> 
> Anyone else run into this problem?  It's really frustrating...grrr....  *




I'm using Netscape 6.2 and every thing seems to be working fine for me.
Netscape 6.2.1 just came out but I haven't downloaded it yet.
http://home.netscape.com/computing/download/index.html?cp=hophb2
It's free too right?


----------



## Superman (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Browsers that won't work?*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm using Netscape 6.2 and every thing seems to be working fine for me.
> Netscape 6.2.1 just came out but I haven't downloaded it yet.
> ...




I just installed 6.2.1
It's seems to be working really well so far.


----------

